
An Exercise Program for the Fat Web - raviojha
https://blog.codinghorror.com/an-exercise-program-for-the-fat-web/
======
zeveb
> It's kind of scary how powerful DNS can be, isn't it?

And that, I think, is why we see a push for DNS-over-HTTPS and other things:
because eventually Google (and other device manufacturers) will only use the
network-provided DNS servers to find their DNS servers. And of course your
device will only use Google's servers, for your security of course.

You might think that sounds crazy, but we've already seen it come to pass:
Android apps will now ignore owner-supplied root certs. This means that the
device owner cannot inspect HTTPS traffic sent by his own device.

The endgame is that we're not really owners of our own computing devices, but
simply renters of media-consumption appliances.

~~~
nixpulvis
If I don't own my technology, I sadly own very little. It makes me really sad.

------
bryanlarsen
Switching to Firefox costs $0 and works on every network, not just your home
net.

~~~
throwmeback
It's also hella buggy on macOS for me, which is irritating - my browser is the
only thing I need to work 100% of the time. As much as I'd like to reduce
Google's browser monopoly, I consciously choose to make this one exception.

~~~
robin_reala
Any particular bugs that are annoying you? The main one for most people seems
to be excessive battery consumption on retina displays, which is being worked
on (requires switching the renderer interface over to Core Animation, so is
understandably taking a while). Apart from that I can only think of minor
annoyances compared to some of the problems with Chrome like major memory
consumption and the gradual strangling of personal privacy extensions.

~~~
dguo
In my experience, watching videos (YouTube, Twitch, etc.) for longer than a
few minutes frequently causes Firefox to overload my CPU and bring my entire
system to a crawl.

That is the only major issue I have with Firefox. I still use it as my main
browser. For one thing, container tabs are a killer feature.

~~~
extra88
I don't think most experience what you do with video in Firefox, I wonder if
you have hardware acceleration disabled.

I was interested in Firefox containers but quickly lost interest when I
discovered Firefox Sync doesn't sync container configurations, I wasn't going
to replicate them in multiple places.

------
fenwick67
> Eye/o GmbH owns AdBlock and uBlock

Wow, I didn't realize the same company that owns Adblock also owns uBlock.org
(but not ublock origin)

------
Crinus
Doesn't DNS over HTTPS and HSTS bypass pihole?

(isn't it funny how every single "modern web security" feature, from DNS over
HTTPS, to HSTS even to HTTPS itself always ends up with someone giving up
control to 3rd parties yet this is always dismissed and pushed through insane
amounts of peer pressure - usually by people who have vested interests in
those 3rd parties - because 'security'?)

~~~
detaro
DNS over HTTPS against a server you can't choose would do so, yes.

~~~
fenwick67
You could still shut down the initial DNS query for the dns-over-https
provider and make it unreachable

~~~
NetBeck
Some people refuse devices that do not accept DHCP assigned DNS servers.[1]

[1]
[https://mailarchive.ietf.org/arch/msg/dnsop/WCVv57IizUSjNb2R...](https://mailarchive.ietf.org/arch/msg/dnsop/WCVv57IizUSjNb2RQNP84fBclI0)

~~~
tracker1
You can also reroute port 53 traffic not from your internal dns server to your
dns server...

------
eswat
Pi-Hole is a great tool, just make sure to be exhaustive in your testing to
see if it will break any services you depend on.

When I unboxed my old Kindle one day I couldn’t get syncing to work and had no
idea why for several days until I tried adding a pass-through filter for
Amazon in Pi-Hole, which was the culprit.

------
Theodores
I am interested in what happens when you get to a website that insists you
turn off your ad blocker. What happens with Pi Hole?

Also I would prefer to just run Privoxy as I have Ubuntu running and can just
use that instead of some extra gadget. What happens with Privoxy if you are
getting a turn off ad blocker message?

Currently I use 'cat block' or the 'EFF' blocker, depending on what computer I
am on, those give you an option to turn off your ad blocker which I find
myself doing from time to time, it would be nice to have this option with
Privoxy.

~~~
theandrewbailey
You can disable blocking temporarily (a few seconds to a few minutes) in the
PiHole dashboard.

~~~
jdietrich
That sounds rather inconvenient compared to the two-click option in uBlock
Origin.

~~~
tech4all
It is actually incredibly easy if you use a password manager and have your
local pi-hole credentials all saved. Maybe 4 clicks and I've disabled both my
pi-holes (primary and backup) for 15 minutes.

I've been running 2 pi-holes for almost a year. I've been surprised at how
well they work and how few sites have issues. I've only encountered 2
problems: 1) Administering Google Ads... Of course it needs to be disabled. 2)
Oddly enough Lowes website has very odd online ordering issues unless you
disable the pi-holes.

